# Schooling show clothes



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not a traditional color so I would find out from the show committee in advance. Even then I would stick to the lighter colors out of respect for the judge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, just checked the rule book for Equine Canada, but I am pretty sure this applies to open schooling shows in most of North America. Breeches and/or jodphurs must be LIGHT colored. Sorry.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

It depends on the schooling show.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

You can basically wear anything, as long as its safe. I prefer to have a nice classic turn out for schooling shows though, and would personally go with a light colored pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think someone wore black last time...so I'm okay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

